# menino copinho de leite



## CarlitosMS

Olá a todos

Gostava de saber se há um bom equivalente para esta expressão em espanhol.

Cá está o contexto.

O Jorge era um menino copinho de leite, não gostava de futebol.


----------



## willy2008

Nene de mamá,nene de mamadera, no se me ocurre otro por el momento.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Parece ser uma expressão portuguesa. No Brasil, diríamos que era "um menino fresquinho", ou "afeminado" (esta, pouco usada na linguagem coloquial).


----------



## Carfer

'_Pijo_', em espanhol. _'Copinho de leite'_ é uma expressão portuguesa, de facto_._


----------



## Fanaya

Nunca tinha ouvido tal, sinceramente. Parece-me mais habitual '_bentinho_', não é, Carfer?


----------



## Carfer

Fanaya said:


> Nunca tinha ouvido tal, sinceramente. Parece-me mais habitual '_bentinho_', não é, Carfer?


 
Não, é '_beto_' ou '_betinho_'. Não sei se é ou não mais habitual, parece-me que se usam as duas, mas como tudo isto tem que ver com modas...


----------



## Fanaya

Obrigado, Carfer. Há vários anos que eu utilizo bentinho erradamente. Surpreende-me que ninguém me corrigisse apesar de ser um termo inexacto para exprimir a ideia pretendida...


----------



## Alentugano

Fanaya said:


> Obrigado, Carfer. Há vários anos que eu utilizo bentinho erradamente. Surpreende-me que ninguém me corrigisse apesar de ser um termo inexacto para exprimir a ideia pretendida...


 
Pois é Fanaya, _Bentinho_ é o diminutivo do nome _Bento_, um nome comum aqui em Portugal. 
Já _*betinho/betinha*_ são diminutivos de _*beto/beta*._O *beto* também pode ser chamado de *queque*.
No Brasil dizem _mauricinho/patricinha._


----------



## will.espmx

CarlitosMS said:


> Olá a todos
> 
> Gostava [Gostaria] de saber se há um bom equivalente para esta expressão em espanhol.
> 
> Cá [Aqui] está o contexto.[:]
> 
> O Jorge era um menino copinho de leite, não gostava de futebol.


----------



## Carfer

Desculpe lá, Will, mas o carlitos é de Múrcia e é provável que esteja mais influenciado pelo português de Portugal. O uso de _'Gostava_' é perfeitamente admissível visto que se trata dum imperfeito de cortesia, que nós também usamos, com a mesma função, em paralelo com o futuro do pretérito (condicional). E o '_cá'_ não será tão comum como o '_aqui_', mas não é um erro nem nenhum uso invulgar.


----------



## brasileirinho

O Carfer se adiantou a mim.

Quanto à pergunta inicial, no Brasil onde moro, "copo de leite" é usado para falar que essa ou aquela pessoa não conta na brincadeira, geralmente usado para crianças muito pequenas que querem participar mas certamente vão estragar a brincadeira pela pouca idade. Um exemplo era quando minha irmã mais nova queria brincar de pega-pega mas ela sempre perderia por, na época, ser muito menor que os outros, por isso era 'copo de leite', não valia.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Carfer said:


> Desculpe lá, Will, mas o carlitos é de Múrcia e é provável que esteja mais influenciado pelo português de Portugal. O uso de _'Gostava_' é perfeitamente admissível visto que se trata dum imperfeito de cortesia, que nós também usamos, com a mesma função, em paralelo com o futuro do pretérito (condicional). E o '_cá'_ não será tão comum como o '_aqui_', mas não é um erro nem nenhum uso invulgar.



Concordo plenamente!


----------



## will.espmx

WhoSoyEu said:


> Concordo plenamente!



Como brasileiro, explico de acordo com o que é comum aqui. Vou passar a não comentar perguntas feitas por espanhóis pois certamente se referem ao português de Portugal (porque é o mais próximo), o qual é estrangeiro ao brasileiro. Exceções àqueles que definirem um parametro que me oriente a saber BR ou PT? O português de Portugal já é tão diferente do  português brasileiro, que podemos chamar a língua do Brasil de "brasileiro".


----------



## Carfer

will.espmx said:


> Vou passar a não comentar perguntas feitas por espanhóis pois certamente se referem ao português de Portugal (porque é o mais próximo), o qual é estrangeiro ao brasileiro.


 
Olhe que não, há muitos espanhóis interessados no português do Brasil. E, mesmo que não estejam, ficam a saber que há maneiras diferentes de dizer. Eles, e nós também. Para além de que o que aqui se discute não serve apenas aos intervenientes, mas a muitas outras pessoas que procuram referências no forum. Não faça isso.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

will.espmx said:


> Como brasileiro, explico de acordo com o que é comum aqui. Vou passar a não comentar perguntas feitas por espanhóis pois certamente se referem ao português de Portugal (porque é o mais próximo), o qual é estrangeiro ao brasileiro. Exceções àqueles que definirem um parametro que me oriente a saber BR ou PT? O português de Portugal já é tão diferente do  português brasileiro, que podemos chamar a língua do Brasil de "brasileiro".



Aceite simplesmente, que você errou ao corrigir uma frase em perfeito português. O fato de ter sido escrita em português de Portugal não te dá, nem a nenhum brasileiro, o direito de querer impor nossa versão, da mesma forma como eu não aceitaria o contrário.

Se isso valesse para as diferentes versões de espanhol, então, isto não seria um Foro de idiomas, seria a Terceira Guerra Mundial.

Desculpe a "bronca", mas foi com boa intenção. Espero que você entenda e aceite numa boa.


----------



## englishmania

Engraçado, eu sempre usei as expressões_ beto/a_ e _queque_ e não _copinho de leite_ com esse sentido. Sempre associei copo de leite a uma pele muito branca.


----------



## Carfer

englishmania said:


> Engraçado, eu sempre usei as expressões_ beto/a_ e _queque_ e não _copinho de leite_ com esse sentido. Sempre associei copo de leite a uma pele muito branca.


 
A expressão deve ser bastante antiga (eu lembro-me dela desde sempre) e não sei ao certo qual seja a origem. Arrisco dizer que os que chamamos hoje '_queques_' e '_betinhos_' provinham nesses tempos predominantemente das classes abastadas, as que mais facilmente podiam beber leite ou, talvez, as que mais o valorizavam. Nas outras, o leite era mal visto. Homens a valer não bebiam leite, bebiam vinho. Nessa época ainda havia mães que adormeciam os filhos dando-lhes a chupar uma 'boneca' embebida em aguardente e as _'sopas de cavalo cansado'_ (pão migado em vinho fortemente açucarado) eram vistas como um excelente revigorante para as crianças. Não custa, por isso, perceber que um miúdo que bebesse leite não fosse muito bem visto entre os colegas de escola. Beber leite não era só visto com desprezo por aquilo que tinha de, digamos, efeminado, mas constituía uma marca social excludente, a marca do miúdo que tinha tudo, que era muito bem comportadinho, medroso, muito protegido, que vivia muito entre as saias da mamã. Cá na minha ideia é daí que vem a expressão, mas, se vir bem, a noção que tínhamos do _'copinho de leite'_ (o diminutivo até acentua o risível da expressão) é basicamente a mesma que hoje temos do _'queque/betinho'._


----------



## anaczz

brasileirinho said:


> O Carfer se adiantou a mim.
> 
> Quanto à pergunta inicial, no Brasil onde moro, "copo de leite" é usado para falar que essa ou aquela pessoa não conta na brincadeira, geralmente usado para crianças muito pequenas que querem participar mas certamente vão estragar a brincadeira pela pouca idade. Um exemplo era quando minha irmã mais nova queria brincar de pega-pega mas ela sempre perderia por, na época, ser muito menor que os outros, por isso era 'copo de leite', não valia.


 
Engraçado, com esse sentido, usávamos "café-com-leite" (em São Paulo).
Copinho de leite só ouvi mesmo em Portugal.
Mas não vi ser usado com o mesmo sentido de Betinho ou Mauricinho.
Entendo como o WhoSoyEu, um menino cheio de histórias, cheio de mariquices (no sentido em que é usado em Portugal) mas não necessáriamente afeminado.
Vejo Betinhos, Mauricinhos e Patricinhas como sendo, realmente, os meninos de famílias "abastadas" (ou não tanto), muito preocupados com a moda e a própria aparência, frequentadores das discotecas/danceterias/boates ou seja lá como chamam isso agora, da moda.


----------



## Audie

brasileirinho said:


> O Carfer se adiantou a mim.
> 
> Quanto à pergunta inicial, no Brasil onde moro, "copo de leite" é usado para falar que essa ou aquela pessoa não conta na brincadeira, geralmente usado para crianças muito pequenas que querem participar mas certamente vão estragar a brincadeira pela pouca idade. Um exemplo era quando minha irmã mais nova queria brincar de pega-pega mas ela sempre perderia por, na época, ser muito menor que os outros, por isso era 'copo de leite', não valia.


Assim como anaczz, com esse sentido eu também conheci (Recife) '_café-com-leite_'.


----------

